# Please Help Looking for Letsatsi Safari Info



## osoutfitters (Nov 6, 2009)

Please close I found what I needed


----------



## The Whip (Mar 5, 2012)

Please share with me some infor on this PH. I am trying to organize a trip to South Africa plains game hunt next year.

Thanks

Manny


----------



## osoutfitters (Nov 6, 2009)

The Whip said:


> Please share with me some infor on this PH. I am trying to organize a trip to South Africa plains game hunt next year.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Manny


email me at [email protected] and I will send you info. Ive hunted with him before at an old place. He has a new bigger faciility. Im going Mid May 2013.


----------

